# Impact of Moving to Acreage on Kids



## CraigW (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm at a loss.

I purchased my first home about ten years ago in a medium size town. I've a couple of children who are now in school (elementary/middle school age) and they have a large number of freinds in the neighborhood. 

I'd like a little more space as all the houses in my neighborhood are almost immediately beside one another. I have enough space for a small garden but the city will not allow any chickens as the houses in my area are too close together. I honestly could not have a conversation on my back porch without several neighbors outside listening.

I've talked to a local real estate agent and there is no property in the area of even a 1 acre size with a house which is in my kids current school district. Everything out there is a cookie cutter .2 to .3 acre property unless you pay a fortune to live in some fancy development which is obiously not what I'm looking for.

I don't want to pull the out of their schools, move away from their friends, and essentially disrupt their lives. The only options seem to do just that and relocate everyone to a neighboring city and put the kids in different schools or just stay where I am and be unhappy.

Has anyone gone through this same battle? What did you decide and how did it impact your kids?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That is tough if there aren't any properties for sale, matching your criteria in the school district. Have you checked Zillow for properties for sale? They also list FSBO's...

If you find one that fits your criteria, that is an FSBO, be sure and consider a Realtor to represent you. Otherwise, be certain to use an Attorney. You will be getting a mortgage, right?

I feel for your situation, especially considering your children's issue.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

That is a big decision with a lot to take into consideration. We did just that 5 years ago and moved 4 states away! While the situation wasn't perfect (husband has kept business going up there so we are doing the back and forth thing - NOT recommended!!) it really was a blessing in other ways. They had a bunch of friends, too, and this move "caused" them to get a lot closer to each other while they also made new friends. Wherever we have been, we have encouraged the kids to spend LOTS of time outside, so this gave them great opportunities to explore, etc., like I remember doing as a kid! It also gave them opportunities to do things that they hadn't been able to do, like pursue interests with cows and horses and have those great chores that come with the territory. And if you're not moving that far, they can still have lots of visits with their friends. If you, yourself, are looking to this move to be able to expand your own horizons and do it with your children, that's the best part of all!


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Children are remarkably resilient. If you're moving to better your family situation, the kids will adapt quicker than you will, especially at their ages.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Families move all the time. It may be a bit hard for the kids, but they will adjust & make new friends. The younger they are, the better. If you are just moving a few town away, they can still see their old friends on weekends.

My dh was military, so my kids moved a lot.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

If you consider your childrens priorities above those of yours you will set yourself and them up for a life of failure. Do what you feel is best for you and your family and they will learn that hard choices are necessary in life and sometimes take precedence over fun.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My family moved from Milwaukee where I had just started first grade to three miles outside a small town of about 5,000 here in Ohio. I was a pretty shy kid but I adapted and made new friends very quickly. I went from a city school to a school that had two grades in each classroom. My parents weren't the best, but I will be forever be grateful for them moving us to the country. My biggest regret in life is that I couldn't give my children the same country living experience. It's been almost 48 years since I left the farm and there aren't many days I don't think about it and wish my life had turned out differently.

Nomad


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

when my wife moved from the city to my farm the kids were not happy campers. had to adjust to new school and friends and CHORES. they have adjusted, one has taken over the pig operation and has several sows now, the other looks after the cows and has two of her own heifers. both work for the neighbors in the summer.


----------



## CraigW (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for all of your responses. I know it is probably best that we just make the move. Its just hard when your kids get adjusted to move them around. One part which makes it worse is one of my kids has some special needs and the current school works very well with him.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

CraigW said:


> I'm at a loss.
> 
> I purchased my first home about ten years ago in a medium size town. I've a couple of children who are now in school (elementary/middle school age) and they have a large number of freinds in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Craig, I raised my children while in the service, which means regular transfers. I have moved from New Hampshire to Buffalo, NY to Memphis, TN to Lake Charles LA and back to Toone TN, and that doesn't include either the Navy or our time living in Maine. None of the children had negative effects from frequent transfers. I wish I had been living here for their entire childhood, but that doesn't mean they were trumatized by the moves. They didn't like most of the moves, but, I explained things in a loving sympathetic way. BTW, how sympathetic can a father tell his children that they have no say in where I take them? If you are moving from an urban to rural area, as you say, they may not like the changes in their lifestyle, but will adjust quick enough. I wouldn't let this hold you back from making a move if you feel it is a good thing for the children.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say if you're considering moving, do it while the kids are still young. Uprooting them when they're in high school will be so much worse on them. And do you really want to wait until they're older to move out of town? 

Then again, you could wait until the oldest is 16, and that kid can drive them back and forth to the high school...


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

It is tough but sometimes moving can change a family life for the better. My situation was a bit different in that our three children wanted to move. But it was still a challenge but it was the best thing we ever did.

What I would suggest is to do it as early as you can. The sooner the better. The older the kids get the harder it gets. For us, we lost time waiting. Our lives could have improved a lot sooner.

Good luck.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I say move. Don't wait.
Last year we moved about 30 minutes up the hill and my kids had to switch schools. They complained at first, but realized that living in the country had its perks...now they invite friends over to shoot guns, ride quads and go horseback riding.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

The best way to help kids "adapt" is to find out what they would desire to have by living in the country - pony? dogs? chickens? Make the move an adventure for the whole family and talk about all the new and exciting stuff that would be available. Ex-military wife speaking here with 4 children who moved every 4 years - from the U.S. to Japan to Okinawa to the U.S. to Germany, and back to the U.S. Kids adapted quickly and now in their 40s still talk and reminise about the moves and their adventures with their own children. For us, home was where WE were together, not a building or a specific geographic location.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I lived in Long Island NY and NYC, When my parents said we were moving to the country ( Upstate NY ) I was very upset, I had all of my friends and the city life didn't seem so bad I enjoyed all of the things that I could do and walk to, We had a few trees in the yard and had central park how much more did we need.

Well, I must say I am glad my parents did not listen to me, I go back now to visit or just to go on the town with friends and It is ok to visit but that is it. I'll take my kids to the city and they enjoy visiting but they would much rather be riding there quads and playing in the woods or farming then taking cabs and the subway.

My Parents did go back down and would bring my really good friends up for weekend visits so I didn't just loose touch with them and that did help.


----------



## Annex (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm trying to decide where to go. I love northern Arkansas, but what would my teenager do? He's trying to get into an IB high school program here, and I can't find one in north ark. My husband and I have our careers such that we can move out into the middle of nowhere, but that would mean my son would HAVE to move away to work other than on the farm when he graduates from high school. I don't want to move to the NE (too darn cold!) but lots of school/job/music/art options are there. I guess I want my son and my farm......


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I discovered a long time ago that kids are pretty adaptable. I moved 3 of them from the big city in southern Cal to 110 acres of Kentucky hillside farm with no house, no electric, and the "running water" came from a spring and ran down a holler. They did just fine.


----------

